# Smith and Wesson Model 19 is back, well almost



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I might be behind times right now, but I just realized Smith and Wesson released a new Model 19 this year after being discontinued for a decade or so. That K-Frame 357 might have been the all time favorite revolver for law enforcement for 30 decades when revolvers were mostly used. In my eyes, it's one of the sexiest revolvers ever made. I bought mine in the early 1970's and gave it to my son two summers ago. I was sorry and surprised in 1999 when S&W drop it from their line. They had always felt the K-frame to not be strong enough for full house 357 Magnum. That's why they brought out the L-frame line. 357 Magnum was originally released in the large N-Frame Model 27, if memory serves. I also once owned a Model 28 Highway Patrolman which was a budget Model 27, but always liked the smaller Model 19 best of all.

I said the Model 19 is back.. almost. The almost is because they've made some changes, some of which are not welcome. I detest that dumb lock and prefer recessed cylinders as well as a pinned barrel. They also got rid of the white outline rear sight. No biggie. Nevertheless, the new model is sexy looking to me even with a new 4.25 inch barrel.

A funny story: I was in the lounge at the range after shooting. A new shooter sat at my table and asked about my Model 19 he'd seen me shooting. He asked me what it was and asked to look at it. After looking it over, he remarked it was just like Smith and Wesson to try to claim some fame by jumping on the Glock bandwagon. I was a little surprised and asked what he meant. He said S&W obviously copied the name Model 19 and the white outline rear sight from the Glock Model 19. I about spit up my coffee. I didn't embarrass him but explained when that S&W Model 19 had been released in 1957, that it was before Gaston Glock had ever designed a curtain rod, much less a pistol.

Anyway, I love the S&W Model 19 is back.. almost.

https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/model-19-classic


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And it looks just like a Glock, too. :smt083


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

But, can it shoot sideways, like a gangsta???


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

Craigh, you sure bring back memories.

Many, many years ago I had a model 19. It was such a sweet shooting revolver. It looked good, felt good and shot good.

A little later in 1973, I had the joy of owning the classic hybrid SMYTHON. This was a super shooter configured with a model 19 frame and a Colt Python barrel. It was fashioned by the master Bill Davis in Sacramento, CA.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have never owned a Model 19, but I know that, like the Model 10 that I do own, it is a very sweet shooter, and a real beauty. My Model 66 is practically identical to the 19, except in stainless steel, but is just not as beautiful as the blued Model 19.


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread keeps reminding me of long ago times.

The model 10 was the revolver issued to me to carry in a shoulder holster when I flew on patrol.

Attached are photos of me taken in Korea in 1950 and that old trusty model 10.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

wirenut said:


> But, can it shoot sideways, like a gangsta???


It even shoots upside down, just for those Aussie gangstas.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shepsan said:


> ...The model 10 was the revolver issued to me to carry in a shoulder holster when I flew on patrol...


Blimps?


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

PB4Y2 Privateer and P2v Neptune.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have much use for the new(er) S&W's.

All of mine are pre-lock. A couple are no-dash models.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I don't have much use for the new(er) S&W's.
> 
> All of mine are pre-lock. A couple are no-dash models.


I agree. I do prefer those as well. The few I have left are all P & R models with pinned barrels and recessed cylinders, prior to 1981. Obviously they were pre-lock.

That said, I still like the modern Smith and Wesson revolvers just fine. They are as sturdy as ever and that dumb lock is not so visible when you get used to it, I think. I believe I could get used to it, but I wish they'd make it an option to not have that lock and make it an option from the performance group to have recessed cylinders and a pinned barrel. I wonder how many actually use that lock or is it just for legal reasons?

A couple thousand years ago some men preferred their trusty bronze or iron swords even though the new steel swords were all in fashion. It's perfectly normal for us to prefer the familiar. I think many of us actually resist change and the older we get the more we resist.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I bought a new Smith 629 6in two years ago when Ga made it legal to carry a handgun during bow season. I love it and it generates alot of looks at the indoor range, especially when the hammer drops!!! Don't see many wheel guns anymore.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard over and over, that S&W has been using cast vs. machined parts more and more. 

I don't know that for fact, but I keep hearing it. :watching:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I've heard over and over, that S&W has been using cast vs. machined parts more and more.
> 
> I don't know that for fact, but I keep hearing it. :watching:


I'm not sure either, but I think S&W revolvers are still mostly forged and machined while Ruger is cast. From what I understand, this is why Rugers have to be larger, not stronger, just larger. Like you, this is what I keep hearing and I don't know this for a fact.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The term I keep hearing is MIM. 

Metal Injection Molding.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

MIM is a sound process, if reinforced by very good quality control. I think the trick is to find a balance between _more than adequate_ quality and reduced cost. If you cut corners too much on what you consider to be 'adequate,' the natural 'slippage' that occurs during mass production, over a long period of time, can undermine your quality to the point that it ruins your reputation for quality. This is a challenge that several manufacturers have not always met, because it requires good leadership at the top, and the people at the top are not always 'gun guys.'

I think Ruger understands this and is fairly diligent with their QC inspections, as well as being very responsive to complaints, and prompt in restoring faulty guns to their owners in the condition they expected when they purchased it. This is a process that requires a great deal of diligence to maintain, over time, due to natural attrition in the work force. They seem to understand that once a manufacturer's reputation is tarnished, it is very difficult to recover. Quality must take precedence over profit, because without it, profits will eventually suffer, or disappear altogether, without a long-term remedy.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree, my friend. I have no issues with Ruger's use of casting. It just makes for a larger handgun, and I enjoy some of these. I've always like Ruger handguns, rifles and shotguns over the years. My very favorite bolt action is a Ruger M77 270 Winchester and I've owned two of them, the first back in the mid 70's. I let it get away from me so bought another in around 1980. I gave that one to my son in law because I feel health will probably keep me from deer hunting ever again, but I do miss it. Now, I'm shopping for a Ruger American Ranch Rifle. Go figure.. 

The reason I brought it up is because many think Ruger's making of larger handguns is because they want them to be stronger than other brands. Some believe because Smith and Wesson is smaller, it's not as strong, and that's not true. Forging a machining allows the same strength in a smaller gun, again not better or worse, just smaller. I also agree, Ruger's quality control and customer service is great, another reason I tend to buy from Ruger.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting thoughts and opinions. At this stage in my life though, my firearms buying days are pretty much all behind me now. It's been a good long while since I've acquired a new firearm. Or, even traded one for that matter. 

As time goes by, I'll be selling them off as I see appropriate. Same goes for my knives.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The last S&W I bought was the last one I'll ever buy. It was a Model 500. After only 200 rounds (mostly mid-power handloads), it had to go back to S&W twice for timing problems. I had the same issues with their Model 460 - timing & the comp would also loosen & fly off every 10 rounds. Each time they went back for repair, the "hand" was replaced...and the replaced part would quickly wear again. I know their parts are MIM; maybe that's the problem; maybe the steel is too soft. I don't care how they're made, as long as they work. Sure it's under warranty, but after a while, I got tired of shipping again & again.

Until recently, I never knew what that pin in the barrel was for. When S&W eliminated that pin, owners sent their Smiths back with crooked barrels - on brand new guns. I think the pin prevents the barrel from turning.
It's hard for me to get excited at new models or re-introduced models when I know I'd be paying a very high price for poor quality. And that lock really sealed the deal for me. I didn't really mind it on the 460 & 500, since they were only range toys - not defensive guns. I'm aware of incidents where the guns locked up during firing. I read something interesting about those locks. S&W talked about how reliable they are, then in the same breath, "Guns for law enforcement issue are available without integral locks."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> ...S&W...Until recently, I never knew what that pin in the barrel was for. When S&W eliminated that pin, owners sent their Smiths back with crooked barrels - on brand new guns. *I think the pin prevents the barrel from turning*...[emphasis added]


Well, yes, it used to.

Eliminating that pin probably saved $2.00 in manufacturing costs, which translates to about $6.00 at retail.
Well, OK, "a penny saved is a penny earned."
Yeah. Right.

Look at the bright side: Without the pin, it's easier to tweak the barrel, to better align fixed "combat" sights.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, yes, it used to.
> 
> Eliminating that pin probably saved $2.00 in manufacturing costs, which translates to about $6.00 at retail.
> Well, OK, "a penny saved is a penny earned."
> ...


I didn't mind the loss of the pinned barrel so much as losing the recessed cylinders, more from an aesthetic view than anything else. After all, I don't think Colt or Ruger ever had pinned barrels. None the less, I'd prefer it for some reason. Again, maybe just aesthetics.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Personal Experience: Yesterday took a satchel full of handguns to a local indoor range. Among this assemblage of handguns was a vintage Combat Masterpiece and a Model 19-5. I recall the gnashing of teeth and tears when that 19-5 came out. It was the end of the world.

I was shooting the 19-5 with 38 Specials cartridges. The gun had been bought since K-38 had all vanished. Originally, started shooting the 19 and forgot all about getting a K38. To me, this 19 and the Combat Masterpiece are unbeatable. The old guns are great. These relatively new guns do very well in their own right. If I get the hots to shoot a 357 there' a perfectly good 28-2 back in the safe.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

An absolute S&W classic!


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not even interested in the current S&W revolver lineup I have 3 Model 28-2's, and when I get a pre-lock 686 in 4", and a pre-lock 29 or maybe a 629, I'm done with buying revolvers. With my 3 Dan Wesson .357's, SAR sr38, and Taurus 658, I'm good with .357's already.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm new here, this is my first post. Here's a vintage Model 19 from when quality was what S&W was all about. The pin kept the barrel where it was supposed to be. The pin wouldn't make the barrel go in straight if it was installed crooked. The crooked barrels on new guns are from poor craftsmanship and not paying attention.


----------

